# Rejiggering of a project



## Big Moe (May 22, 2020)

Well,  I'm changing the  35 schwinn project into 2 projects. All the parts I bought for the 35 schwinn double diamond project is getting put to a 75 schwinn collegiate camelback frame. And the double diamond frame is getting built as a bar hopper style bike with a springer fork and a  2 speed manual shift s7 wheelset. I will post pictures of the 75 schwinn when I pick it up tomorrow. And pictures of the 35 schwinn will be posted when I have more of the parts to build it. Already have the frame, wheelset, crank, handle bars, and seat for it. Just waiting to get the springer fork and a few other things.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2020)

What?  :eek:


----------



## Big Moe (May 22, 2020)

Be happy.  I'm not going to modify a 1935 schwinn double diamond frame. It's going to be painted  pepper red with Ford Wimbledon white darts.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 6, 2020)

Well,  I finally got to pick up the 75 schwinn.  But I'm still waiting for the springer fork to go on the  35schwinnDD.  So here's pictures of the 75 schwinn.  Enjoy.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 11, 2020)

Yay, finally getting the springer fork for the 35schwinnDD. Just need a chrome headset and it will be a roller. Will post some new pics once I have it put together.


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 11, 2020)

Well, I promised pictures of the 35schwinnDD.  Currently in mockup.  But this is how it's going to look basically. Just a fun little  bar hopper. Have a few other things to put on it like an old schwinn cantilever brake made to fit the springer and the shifter for the aviation 2 speed. Probably going to use this old Brooks b67 seat I have.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 11, 2020)

I like this much better, i do think some fatter tires would look good tho


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 11, 2020)

John G04 said:


> I like this much better, i do think some fatter tires would look good tho



Only problem is the s7 rims.


----------

